# Tera CBT 3



## Joho (11. März 2012)

Wer schaut sich noch vom 16.03. - 18.03. die CB3 von Tera Online an?

Ich ziehe mir dafür gerade den Client, 19,4 GB groß, um an diesem Wochenende mal rein zu schnuppern


----------



## sinthor4s (11. März 2012)

War schon bei CBT1&2 dabei. Also werde ich sicher wieder reinschauen


----------



## Joho (11. März 2012)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> War schon bei CBT1&2 dabei. Also werde ich sicher wieder reinschauen


 
Wie geht so das leveln, questen in Tera von der Hand, meist solo oder ab und zu doch noch eine Gruppe gebraucht? 

Ich stell ja jetzt schon keine grossen Ansprüche mehr, was heut zu tage noch an mmorpgs rauskommt ist doch eher leichte Kost.
Aber wenn man sich darauf einlässt aber auch okay, wenn die Illusion stimmig ist, Kulisse und Sound dazu passen, reicht das vollkommen aus.


----------



## sinthor4s (12. März 2012)

Questen geht leicht und zügig von der Hand und man ist nicht auf grinden angewiesen.
Die Level 1-11 kann man gut alleine bewältigen, aber auch mit einer kleinen Party geht es gut vorran, weil nötigen
Gegenstände und Mobs ausreichend in die Gegend gestreut sind.

Aber das Beste an Tera bleibt das Gameplay und das ist auch der Grund warum ich das Spiel spiele.


----------



## Kel (12. März 2012)

Irgendeine Möglichkeit, in die CB reinzukommen ausser die Anmeldung auf der Hauptseite?


----------



## sinthor4s (12. März 2012)

In die Closed Beta kommt man nur, wenn man schon an einer vorherigen Phase teilgenommen hat,
oder sich das Spiel auf der Homepage vorbestellt (über den dortigen Shop).
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Joho (12. März 2012)

@sinthor4s

Danke für die Info, bin schon gespannt wie es sich anfühlt als Waschbär rumzulaufen  *evil* 
Ggibt es so was wie einen Heiler oder kommt man ohne aus?


----------



## sinthor4s (12. März 2012)

Der Bärserker 

Es gibt auch heilende Klassen. Und es ist beunruhigend wenn diese schlecht gespielt werden.
Immerhin muss man auf seine Kameraden zielen um sie denn auch tatsächlich zu heilen.

Auf der ersten Insel kommt man ohne aus (im Bossfight auf der Startinsel bekommt man einen NPC-Heiler gestellt),
aber in den späteren Instanzen braucht man sie wie bei jedem anderen MMORPG auch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. März 2012)

Wir verlosen übrigens über Facebook Keys für die kommende Beta von Tera.


----------



## Joho (16. März 2012)

Jo, ging ja heute los. Hab kurz Prieter, Bogenschütze und Lanzer getestet. Bin momentan an der Elfe als Lanzerin hängengeblieben. Man man wird ja viel Haut gezeigt .
Das ganze is casual pur, na gut bin noch auf der Startinsel unterwegs. Sieht alles irgendwie wie die früheren Konsolenrollenspiele aus, aber durchaus hübsch verpackt.
Bis jetzt macht es noch fun, sieht optisch sehr ansprechend aus *hehe*

Edit: 18.03.  DE Server leider seit ca. 12 Uhr down, beta aber ansonsten sehr stabil. Die Grafik ist extrem gelungen von Tera.

Nach gefühlten 1000 quests, fast alles solo, bis ab level 21 bei mir dann die ersten Elite zu killen waren musste ich mir eine Gruppe suchen. 
War auch kurz davor mir die erste Ini anzuschauen, aber leider server down *snief*

Dann in 14 Tagen wieder.


----------



## mosare (20. April 2012)

Zock grad die open beta und muss sagen,dass ich doch sehr positiv überrascht bin. Wollte mir eigentlich bereits Guild Wars 2 zulegen,aber TERA scheint optisch (unreal 3 engine) und bezüglich dem innovativen (sehr aktiven) Kampfsystem doch "einges" besser zu sein. Wenn PVP noch einige Inhalte dazukommen (sind bereits für den Sommer angekündet), dann wird es sicherlich - wiedermal seit längerem - ein TOP MMO werden.


----------



## sinthor4s (20. April 2012)

Ich habe mir die Collectors vorbestellt und freue mich auf den Headstart 

Und ich kann nur sagen: Je weiter man kommt desto besser wird es!
Sobald man in Poporia oder weiter ist macht es einfach unglaublich viel Spaß.

Aber das man Leitern und Ranken nicht runterklettern kann wurmt mich gewaltig


----------



## Robonator (20. April 2012)

> Aber das man Leitern und Ranken nicht runterklettern kann wurmt mich gewaltig


Werden sie bestimmt noch ändern. ^^ 
Ab lvl 10, finde ich, fängt das Game erst an.  Schade das man nicht seinen Char aus der CB weiterspielen konnte. Wollte meinen Berserker vielleicht noch auf 30 bringen 

Welche Klassen werdet ihr zocken? Ich denk entweder Lancer oder Berserker


----------



## sinthor4s (21. April 2012)

Ich habe in der Beta alle Klassen bis auf Level 11 gespielt und Slayer (Zerstörer) auf Level 35.
Allerdings werde ich letztendlich Priester spielen. Und als Twink nen Lancer.
Damit kann ich gut dem allgemeinen Mangel von Healer und Tank entgegenwírken.

@Robonator: Spiel ruhig Lancer! Die sind noch seltener als Healer und mindestens genauso wichtig.
Der Berserker macht zwar unglaublich viel Schaden und kann schonmal Basilisken oder später noch 
andere größere Monster tanken aber nur der Lancer kann zuverlässig in Instanzen tanken.


----------



## mosare (22. April 2012)

Der Lancer scheint zumindest im PVP zurzeit, wenn richtig gespielt, ziemlich OP zu sein  Ich werde aufjedenfall einen Slayer (Zerstörer) spielen. Der haut ganz gut rein und macht echt Laune.


----------



## NanoSoldier (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zum HEAD Start von TERA. Ich müsste heute normal meinen CODE bekommen und würde dann TERA downloaden. D.h. ich könnte dann wahrscheinlich morgen schon spielen. Am 02.05.12 werden dann die Server für denn Release von TERA vorbereitet und am 03.05. bekomme ich dann meine TERA Vollversion als DISC. 

Muss ich dann das Spiel nochmals als Disc installieren oder einen CODE eingeben? Kann ich dann meinen Charakter vom HEAD START übernehmen? 

MfG


----------



## sinthor4s (27. April 2012)

Hast du denn schon bei der Betaphase mitgemacht? Oder installierst du das Spiel zum ersten Mal?

Ich musste bisher immer nur patchen und nie das komplette Spiel neu laden.
Ansonsten konnte ich mit dem Code für die Betaphase (von Amazon) auch gleich im PCC meinen Char erstellen.
Die Charaktere vom Headstart werden übernommen.

Ansonsten stehen aber auch alle Infromationen zum PCC und Headstart im offiziellen Tera-Forum.


----------

